# Looking For Training



## wyandoteastemt (Sep 1, 2006)

A few of us in our small volunteer dept. are looking for training in Ohio.  Preferably on peds or elderly(we have few ped runs and would like to keep up with them).  Any training info is helpful-seminars too.  Thanks for your input! B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 1, 2006)

Have you checked with your state/regional EMS office?  Also, check with the hospital that you transport too, since they usually have some type of CME program.


----------

